# Schwinn Middleweight Fork ID



## Driftpr (Jul 1, 2022)

*Trying to get some help with the ID on this fork. Hopefully a chart or description on the numbers stamp on the left side. Any help would be appreciated thanks. 6 + 7















*


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 1, 2022)

Driftpr said:


> *Trying to get some help with the ID on this fork. Hopefully a chart or description on the numbers stamp on the left side. Any help would be appreciated thanks. 6 + 7View attachment 1655370
> View attachment 1655371
> 
> View attachment 1655372
> ...



That is a month year stamp, it was produced June of 1967. Coppertone middle weight, most likely a Corvette having a front brake.


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a month year stamp, it was produced June of 1967. Coppertone middle weight, most likely a Corvette having a front brake.



Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a month year stamp, it was produced June of 1967. Coppertone middle weight, most likely a Corvette having a front brake.




The last year for the Corvette and Jag was 1965. 

Is that for a 20" bike, or possibly for a 26" lightweight? Nada 26" bikes with a front caliper and chrome fork crown unless someone put that chrome crown on a Deluxe Typhoon fork. The Deluxe Typhoon was the only 26" middleweight that was offered in a 3 speed, but the Typhoons never had a chrome fork crown from day one until they were discontinued.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 1, 2022)

I had a 64 Traveler in Coppertone and the fork looked identical to that 1


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The last year for the Corvette and Jag was 1965.
> 
> Is that for a 20" bike, or possibly for a 26" lightweight? Nada 26" bikes with a front caliper and chrome fork crown unless someone put that chrome crown on a Deluxe Typhoon fork. The Deluxe Typhoon was the only 26" middleweight that was offered in a 3 speed, but the Typhoons never had a chrome fork crown from day one until they were discontinued.



Is for a 26”


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The last year for the Corvette and Jag was 1965.
> 
> Is that for a 20" bike, or possibly for a 26" lightweight? Nada 26" bikes with a front caliper and chrome fork crown unless someone put that chrome crown on a Deluxe Typhoon fork. The Deluxe Typhoon was the only 26" middleweight that was offered in a 3 speed, but the Typhoons never had a chrome fork crown from day one until they were discontinued.



Maybe from a tandem, not a lightweight fork


Driftpr said:


> *Trying to get some help with the ID on this fork. Hopefully a chart or description on the numbers stamp on the left side. Any help would be appreciated thanks. 6 + 7View attachment 1655370
> View attachment 1655371
> 
> View attachment 1655372
> ...


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 1, 2022)

Driftpr said:


> Is for a 26”



Bit confused now with the dates.Since I found just the fork trying to get the correct information.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2022)

If the axle slot is for a 3/8 axle, then it could be a Tandem Twinn fork as Coasterbrakejunkie mentioned, and the date he posted is correct.


----------



## phantom (Jul 1, 2022)

I would have guessed a 67 Coppertone Panther. I don't know if the darts are right for it though.  Wrong, no drilled fork.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2022)

phantom said:


> I would have guessed a 67 Coppertone Panther. I don't know if the darts are right for it though.  Wrong, no drilled fork.




I don't think the Panther used a front brake caliper. The three speed middleweights were almost all phased out by this time.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Maybe from a tandem, not a lightweight fork



How can you tell?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 1, 2022)

Not sure the proper name for them but I call them safety forks (3/8 hole with 5/16 slot). I thought they started in 67 on all models, ray to lightweight. 
Looks like someone put a few more threads on the steer tube.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 2, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> How can you tell?



A lightweight fork is not as wide at the fork end as the middleweights.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 2, 2022)

1967 FASTBACK 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 2, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> 1967 FASTBACK 👍



Go drink another coffee hahaha that is no fastback fork. Fastback is a lightweight fork


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 2, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Not sure the proper name for them but I call them safety forks (3/8 hole with 5/16 slot). I thought they started in 67 on all models, ray to lightweight.
> Looks like someone put a few more threads on the steer tube.



I think it started in '69


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Go drink another coffee hahaha that is no fastback fork. Fastback is a lightweight fork



Ahh c'mon  darn it 
How long is the neck? How about a Colgate fork, whoops that's a light weight as well. I got the June 67 right. Maybe a 3-wheeler ahh now that's the ticket a 3-wheeler grocery getter.🤣


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 2, 2022)

Also when do you see a middleweight fork that clean off the original bike? Mostly off tandems, no one wants them for more then their parts and the tend to be in real good shape because people get scared after they first try to ride them and they get stood up in the garage and left alone. At the very same time I know , we will never know hahahaha


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A lightweight fork is not as wide at the fork end as the middleweights.



I see that now


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Go drink another coffee hahaha that is no fastback fork. Fastback is a lightweight fork



😂😂😂😂


----------



## Oilit (Jul 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Also when do you see a middleweight fork that clean off the original bike? Mostly off tandems, no one wants them for more then their parts and the tend to be in real good shape because people get scared after they first try to ride them and they get stood up in the garage and left alone. At the very same time I know , we will never know hahahaha



I believe you're right, the tandems had reinforced forks compared to the other middleweights, and that one looks right with the steering tube sticking down through the fork crown. I've got one like that and was told it was from a tandem.


----------

